# motorcycle import



## ars161065 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, can anyone help as web sites we have used are very confusing. we want to bring two 900cc motorcycles to Malaga to live, they are a 65 reg and a 17 reg do they need to be re registered to Spanish plates or can we run them on Uk plates and have Spanish insurance, any info very much appreciated.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

ars161065 said:


> Hi, can anyone help as web sites we have used are very confusing. we want to bring two 900cc motorcycles to Malaga to live, they are a 65 reg and a 17 reg do they need to be re registered to Spanish plates or can we run them on Uk plates and have Spanish insurance, any info very much appreciated.


need to be re registered, and at the time of the initial extensive ITV (mot) they need to be total stock (and any subsequent ITVs), as in how they came out of the factory.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

ars161065 said:


> Hi, can anyone help as web sites we have used are very confusing. we want to bring two 900cc motorcycles to Malaga to live, they are a 65 reg and a 17 reg do they need to be re registered to Spanish plates or can we run them on Uk plates and have Spanish insurance, any info very much appreciated.


You can only have them here 6 months. After that, you must import them. You can't get Spanish insurance on UK bikes.

Because they're newish, you'll pay more tax. Cost me about 1500€ to bring a 2013 GSXR1000. And the headlight must dip to the right, or be a flat beam.

Oh, and the bikes must be 100% bog standard. No modifications.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

Yorick said:


> You can only have them here 6 months. After that, you must import them. You can't get Spanish insurance on UK bikes.
> 
> Because they're newish, you'll pay more tax. Cost me about 1500€ to bring a 2013 GSXR1000. And the headlight must dip to the right, or be a flat beam.
> 
> Oh, and the bikes must be 100% bog standard. No modifications.


I brought over a 4 year old Suzuki Bandit 1250SA and because the dept that works out (using a sliding scale) the import duty couldn't find on there system my bike!!!!!! they charged me the NEXT tax bracket UP!!!!! which was the GSXR1000, just one of my introductions to the way the Spanish bureaucracy works . Don't quote me on this but i have heard (since) that if you import it at the same time as you register as a resident and move here that the bike is regarded as just another personal item and is exempt from import tax.
All in all it cost me about 1200e to get it legal.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Carl waters said:


> I brought over a 4 year old Suzuki Bandit 1250SA and because the dept that works out (using a sliding scale) the import duty couldn't find on there system my bike!!!!!! they charged me the NEXT tax bracket UP!!!!! which was the GSXR1000, just one of my introductions to the way the Spanish bureaucracy works . Don't quote me on this but i have heard (since) that if you import it at the same time as you register as a resident and move here that the bike is regarded as just another personal item and is exempt from import tax.
> All in all it cost me about 1200e to get it legal.


Hola 

You have 60 days from the date of signing on the padron as a "free" period to import your goods and chattels - but be warned - you must have owned the asset for at least one year so you can't buy a bike or car and import it immediately 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You have 60 days from the date of signing on the padron as a "free" period to import your goods and chattels - but be warned - you must have owned the asset for at least one year so you can't buy a bike or car and import it immediately
> 
> Davexf


Has it changed from the original 6 months then?

It's also from being resident (not only padron) - or maybe it's different in some areas.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Has it changed from the original 6 months then?
> 
> It's also from being resident (not only padron) - or maybe it's different in some areas.


Hola 

It was never six months; in 2004 it was 30 days but that was extended to 60 days. I remember the "tax man" explaining the changes in English; the only time he ever spoke to us in English, he always spoke in Spanish before and after. 

Remember this is for the import of your goods and chattels only; it is a simple tax regulation - if you import your goods and chattels then they are exempt from tax if you import them "when you move over" providing you have owned them for at least one year. 

Davexf


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We have just put a MK1 Fazer 600 (2091), an Mt09 tracer (2017) and an NC 700 (2012) on Spanish plates. Bikes must be standard, and lights must point to left. If double lights like our Yamahas then replacement lights must be purchased. We put our bikes through the ITV after having engineers report done (115€ each bike) we paid our gestor 50€ each bike to take engineers report and pass certificate from ITV to traffic. Altogether we paid about 1500 € to legalise our motorbikes here in Spain.


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

SandraP said:


> We have just put a MK1 Fazer 600 (2091), an Mt09 tracer (2017) and an NC 700 (2012) on Spanish plates. Bikes must be standard, and lights must point to left. If double lights like our Yamahas then replacement lights must be purchased. We put our bikes through the ITV after having engineers report done (115€ each bike) we paid our gestor 50€ each bike to take engineers report and pass certificate from ITV to traffic. Altogether we paid about 1500 € to legalise our motorbikes here in Spain.


does the 2091 Fazer come with a triple inverted flux capacitor in the 400watt range cold fusion engine? 
Shouldn't the headlamps point right?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Or point ahead and dip to the right perhaps ?

I thought it was 6 months ownership, or at least that's what the EU directives say.
But then this is Spain where the interpretation of the words 'free movement of goods' seems to be at odds both with the rest of the EU and with the dictionary!

Good luck in achieving residency in 60 days !


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

My wife and I obtained residency in just a few days, we are from Canada. Done in Chiclana de la Frontera. Took all the docs/proof that their list stated we needed. Unfortunately the photos we took were an incorrect size (same ones used at the Spanish Consulate in Toronto when applying for initial visa, which were fine then?). therefore had to shoot across the road to nearest photo shop and return with the required size. Second mishap - our health insurance docs were in English, not in Spanish (once again passed by the Spanish Consulate in Toronto?). Had to find a Spanish Health Insurer and go with them. Went back and all our docs were then accepted. So a little bit of inconvenience, but nothing more challenging than when I first arrived in Canada many years ago. As always, the homework prior to applying is invaluable... oh and a sense of humour when visiting Government departments in any Country.


----------

